# War of the Worlds (BBC TV Series)



## Dave (Nov 17, 2019)

Excessive additional and unnecessary melodrama added to the story. Discuss?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 17, 2019)

I found it boring. The drama didn't work for me and what should have been the drama consisted of lengthy and vague shots. I am quite disappointed.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 17, 2019)

That was terribly disappointing.  Lots of needless padding, for sure, and absolutely no build up of suspense.  Meh.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 17, 2019)

It passed the time OK, but that was about it. Not a patch on Jeff Wayne's musical version, which I think is easily the best adaptation. But that's quite illuminating, because the script for that could probably be compressed into five minutes -- and yet it told the whole story. There isn't enough scope in the source material for three hour-long episodes, so I can see why they felt the need to expand it.


----------



## Dave (Nov 17, 2019)

The thing is, I think most people know the story already. There have been numerous adaptations of all kinds. This had to bring something very new to the mix. What I saw were: Edwardian costumes, gruesome dead bodies and a steampunk tea maker. The divorce/marriage part and the brother's guilt were all unnecessary for me. The book's description is excellent so that the aliens looked just like they always do. They used some nice sets for Woking, but they couldn't actually destroy them, so the houses and trees are left intact with bricks and timber thrown in between. But where was the Red Weed? Overall, I wasn't impressed, sorry.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 17, 2019)

Tis crap so far (I’m on Catch Up)


----------



## Bugg (Nov 17, 2019)

They can redeem themselves if they flatten Barnet next week.  Okay, maybe not, but still . . .


----------



## Steve Harrison (Nov 18, 2019)

I was really looking forward to this series, but was bitterly disappointed. The standard was dreadful from start to finish. I'm thinking of buying the DVD for when I suffer from insomnia.


----------



## Finch (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave said:


> The thing is, I think most people know the story already.


I haven't watched it , but you make an impotent point. It is not  the case that all adaptations turn out to be a disappointment to anybody that  is  familiar with the original .When the BBC did a bizarre comic version of Gormenghast  I found it disappointing. But it was well received .   I think  most people on this site have  an idea in there heads about what the war war of the worlds  should look like . But I   suspect the average Sunday night viewing public will see it as a  period drama with aliens .


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 18, 2019)

It was fine, I thought, but then I've always found the prog version rather campy. The book is short, and any screen adaptation needs to fill out the characters. However, I thought that the divorce subplot was really too complex and thoughtful, especially since everything else would be blown to bits pretty soon. It needed a multi-episode family drama rather than this.

I've no problem with the slowness, or the acting. I didn't like some of the directorial tricks: turning the sound down and playing some pathos music seems to equal instant drama these days. I think any SF on the BBC always has the problem of having to be child-friendly or definitely not, and I'm pleased that they went the other way.

The period details were good (given that it seems to be set a few years after the novel) and it looked excellent. I think the red weed comes in later, as a by-product of the invasion.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 18, 2019)

Toby Frost said:


> However, I thought that the divorce subplot was really too complex and thoughtful, especially since everything else would be blown to bits pretty soon. It needed a multi-episode family drama rather than this.



Yes, I thought that stuff was quite well written and I would have been happy to just watch that being explored without any Martians at all. The two strands felt to have been "blended" by the same creative method by which a toddler smashes two wooden blocks together.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 18, 2019)

I agree. There's a lot of "social" stuff they could have picked up on, which would have been easier to deal with. Something about the Fabians might have been a nice nod to Wells himself, while introducing sufficient "issues". The divorce stuff just felt rather too complex for something that would probably just get smashed aside.


----------



## ryubysss (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave said:


> But where was the Red Weed? Overall, I wasn't impressed, sorry.



you could see some in the flash-forward red-tinted scenes. the way that they presented it, it looked like blood red-colored crystals.


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2019)

ryubysss said:


> you could see some in the flash-forward red-tinted scenes. the way that they presented it, it looked like blood red-colored crystals.


I saw the crystals, but that isn't how I imagined it to be. Thank you.

Those flash-forwards must be several years in the future. She is pregnant now but not showing, and her child must have been six or seven.


----------



## ryubysss (Nov 18, 2019)

Spoiler



I read ahead on the BBC website and I think she adopts a girl mid-story.


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2019)

Re: your spoiler. That shouldn't be a spoiler then, it should be made crystal clear, because it is highly confusing otherwise. (Actually, I don't see the need for the flash-forwards at all.)


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 18, 2019)

I found them confusing too. I assumed at first they were set on Mars. I think they were a bit of a cynical narrative attempt to maintain intrigue in a story that was not likely to pack many surprises given that everyone knew it already.



Spoiler



I read somewhere (in The Times?) that the Red Weed period lasts several years in this, so the child might well be the one she's pregnant with at the start


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 18, 2019)

I found that confusing too. It took several of these future-set scenes for me to get that they were in fact future-set scenes. Well, so the series contained a surprise after all.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 19, 2019)

I was surprised at how slow and boring it was. I'm going to record them all and then watch them in one go. I think seeing an episode a week will drag it out too long.
I remember the books being fast paced but the story the TV is giving me seems flat, almost stale. The only bit I really liked was the "Nothing-to-worry-about" speech that was in the trailer.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 19, 2019)

I never read the book. But I had Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the Worlds. It contained more suspense - and a better far better score - than this series. I loved that album.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 19, 2019)

There’s a remake of WOTW? Sigh.

Because there aren’t enough other genre works that might be worth producing. 

WOTW has done its thing, had its day, and the best drama line is the strange vicar’s reaction to the invasion.

You’d think we lived in a cultural desert.

pH


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 19, 2019)

Generally, I'd agree, but I don't think WOTW has ever been adapted very well for the TV, especially in a period setting. Good to see it being attempted at least.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 19, 2019)

Fair enough - the first thing that sprung to mind was why they were doing something like this after the execrable ’Invasion’ series they did in - when was it? - late nineties?

pH


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 19, 2019)

Elckerlyc said:


> I loved that album.



The standard by which all other adaptations will be judged and found wanting. It seemed wrong that the opening monologue wasn't immediately followed by massed strings going "duh duh duuuuuuuh". The album artwork was great too -- I wish I had the vinyl version so I could behold it in all its glory.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 19, 2019)

I still have the vinyl version, but no working turntable. 
Perhaps because of the album our expectations were wrong, wanting a visualisation to go with the music.


----------



## Dave (Nov 19, 2019)

I have two of the vinyls. One was mine and one was my wife's. I also recently picked up the 'next generation' 1990's version on CD, second hand. It has Liam Neeson and more modern actors, but you can't better Richard Burton, so not sure why they tried. My wife has seen the live theatrical musical in London.

The versions on film are not very satisfactory, so there is room for a better version. I agree that to try to adapt this as a TV costumed period piece wasn't a bad idea in itself, but in my view the padding was boring and seemed out of place. I'll continue watching anyway. Some people will undoubtedly be coming to this story for the first time and I hope they like it.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 19, 2019)

What a massive disappointment. I've seen enough, I won't bother with any more.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 19, 2019)

I've come to the position that I'm forgetting about it being HG Wells' War of the Worlds. It's just a TV show about a war between worlds. I still think the first episode was paced far too slow. It looks like American viewers may see it as 2 ninety-minute shows and not three of 60 minutes... maybe the pacing will work better that way.


----------



## ryubysss (Nov 20, 2019)

the book had a sketched-in protagonist (and only protagonist) and no subplots. much more focussed. the '50's movie and the '30's radio version did a good job of adapting the story. they didn't feel the need to overcomplicate the story.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 20, 2019)

Haven't seen this yet, but definitely going to check it out on the iPlayer over the weekend.
Genre stuff is doing well on the Beeb at the moment.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 23, 2019)

Really enjoyed it!
Wasn't at all fazed by the "updated" vibe.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 23, 2019)

Dave said:


> Actually, I don't see the need for the flash-forwards at all.


Neither do I. What purpose are they supposed to serve?


----------



## Av Demeisen (Nov 23, 2019)

I was surprised to like the first episode almost unreservedly. Second episode was a bitter disappointment.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 23, 2019)

I once played the Jeff Wayne version to a friend, who thought its synth pop and hooting Martians were laughably bad. It's like the Rankin-Bass _Lord of the Rings_: classic to some, naff to others. For me, nobody's ever done the story justice. Alan Moore got close in the second _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_, but turned it into a redemption story for Mr Hyde. Even the Tom Cruise version got something right in its depiction of complete panic among the citizens, although the rest was weak. The History Channel once did a strange version, in which tripods were superimposed on WW1 footage, which captured the horror of the thing in a rather morally-questionable way. But I don't think anyone's ever quite_ got_ it.

Incidentally, here is a gallery of 100 years' of covers of _The War of the Worlds_.





__





						The War of the Worlds - Book Cover Collection
					





					web.archive.org


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 24, 2019)

like many, I thought the red bits were on Mars.
I think the atmosphere alone is pulling me into this. Also, I watch very little tv, so watching two fictional series is a big novelty for me...
As for Jeff Wayne's version: great music and my fave.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, I thought they had to be on Mars too. When I first saw humans walking about, I remembered that the Martians seemed to keep some kind of humanoids on Mars to drain for blood, and wondered if it might be two of those that we were seeing.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Stephen Palmer said:


> like many, I thought the red bits were on Mars.
> I think the atmosphere alone is pulling me into this. Also, I watch very little tv, so watching two fictional series is a big novelty for me...
> As for Jeff Wayne's version: great music and my fave.



I loved Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds game.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2019)

Episode 2: Well, this is very boring. The drama isn't dramatic and the action scenes are dull.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 25, 2019)

I wouldn't call it boring as such, but I'm interested rather than entertained. It's included new stuff and missed other stuff out, but the first thing I've really missed was the fight between a walker and the Thunder Child. The budget seems to be generated at random for each scene: we've had some impressive visuals and some rather cheap ones. I think it's moving rapidly away from being a straight interpretation and into a "radical rethinking" or similar jargon. I don't think that it's a success but I'm not annoyed with it. I don't feel it's gone against the original, it's just left a load of stuff out. Which for such a short book is, er, "impressive".

I realise that quite a lot of people will dismiss it as plain bad and fair enough, to an extent. It does make me wonder what it has to have in it before it stops being _The War of the Worlds_ and becomes a story vaguely inspired by it. If you go to see the Rolling Stones perform their greatest hits, how many hits can they not perform before it stops being what it claimed to be?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 25, 2019)

Having now seen both episodes, I'm baffled as to why there's a lot of negativity about it. I think it's well acted, looks fantastic, the pacing is good and the script is fine. The beach scenes last night were absolutely compelling - you really got a sense of the chaos and despair. Fabulous CGI there. I loved it. I also don't see that the "modern" bits are in any way a distraction or an annoyance, to me they seemed fairly subtle and quite intriguing - also, historically correct. Last night's episode even gave a subtle and _very_ effective nod to one of HG Wells' main themes, the madness and destructive violence of colonial Britain. It really made you think about what Britain did in Tasmania, not to mention the rest of Australia.
My only grumble is that I didn't at first get the relevance of the red-themed "flash-forwards," but episode two brilliantly put that into perspective with speeches about turning the Earth into a new Mars. I suppose the Martians would call that Marsiforming?
In conclusion; really good, and I can't wait for episode three!


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 25, 2019)

It's worth noting that Wells explicitly compared the Martian attack to the conquest of Tasmania in the original text. Nothing has been added there for a modern audience.

I'm hoping that the flash-forwards scenes (which I've got to admit, I don't really like that much) are going to explain the rather weak ending of the book. I think this is one of the biggest challenges of adapting the novel: it works fine for the Martians to just drop dead in the original novel, but in a visual format it's rather disappointing. Alan Moore's version did this rather well, with the truth being hidden by the authorities, and I think we might be going down that route here, in a slightly different manner.

Of course, if the setting is Edwardian, the opportunity for the greatest franchise crossover ever has appeared, as the Secret Service calls upon the Banks children to write another Letter of Summoning...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 2, 2019)

I remain baffled by the reception to this series.
Last night's episode kept me hooked.
Criticisms of one scene about British colonialism are imo way off the mark. It was a brilliantly acted and totally appropriate scene. (This country is still full of idiots who refuse to accept what Britain has done in colonial times.)
The horror was horrifying and the acting uniformly great.
Unlike a lot of people, I thought the sense of hopeless, filthy, grim despair was really well evoked - the post invasion nightmare.
Perhaps a re-watch will convince a few that this was well written, visually great and brilliantly acted.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 2, 2019)

To say it was brilliantly acted, well written and visually great is a bit of a stretch. Whilst it was not terrible it was middle of the road, mediocre and not very memorable.

If I was to point to one main criticism it would be the pacing of the series. I found it disjointed throughout the 3 episodes. Although the apocalyptic vision of post war Britain was well done.

Rafe Spall is one of my favourite actors and I though he was ill served by a poor script and direction.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2019)

I have to say that I found the last episode disappointing. It lacked tension and pacing, and the monologue at the end felt unnecessary. There were too many unnecessary changes. Why remove the curate and the artilleryman, or their equivalents? That's perfectly decent material. It's not just fun spectacle like the Thunder Child episode, but goes deep into Wells' arguments. If the adaptation is to cover Wells' anti-imperialism and his interest in science, why not cover his anti-religious argument too? While I suspect that the budget was too low to do the Martians justice, I just don't see why they jettisoned what would have been cheap and effective scenes.

As I suspected, the divorce subplot came to nothing once the Martians showed up. 

(Now I think about it, two references could have been made to the curate's arguments, but neither time very well. In the second episode, Amy sarcastically asks whether the Martians are the wages of her "sin" with George - obviously they aren't. In the third episode, George wonders if the Martians are a just punishment for the Empire. Again, not for those people, they're not, because they have no say in it. That's perilously close to saying that it's ok to blow up people from X because the government of X is bad. But then, George is feverish, so I suppose his rhetorical skills might be rather weak at that point!)


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 2, 2019)

I have to agree with Stephen. I really liked it. The first episode was a little bemusing for me. The way it had been advertised, I thought it would be a faithful adaptation. It was certainly faithful to the tone, and general ethos of the book. By the second episode, I just watched it as if these were the events being experienced by contemporaries of the unnamed narrator of the novel. Once I did, that, it gelled for me.

Okay, so they lost some of the characters, as Toby points out, which I think would have made it a richer series; and I was not overly taken by the Martians. They also made the lead character to have similarities to HG Wells, himself, having left a marriage, and living with the woman he was intending to marry -- which I think would have added more to the social commentary (something Wells specialised in) if it had been a longer series*.

All in all, I think it was a solid performance. One not without flaws, but the closest to the novel so far.

*If we can get the next version with a screenplay by Sarah Waters and Andrew Davies, and sci-fi administration from Jo Zebedee, we'd have a blockbuster.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2019)

Ah, I didn't realise that was a reference to Wells' own life. That said, I'm not sure what it really adds. It could have been a brilliant and exciting spectacle and a full exploration of the ideas that Wells raises, and at the end of the day I think it did both fairly well.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 3, 2019)

I was expecting a version of the story. It did say at the beginning, 'Based on the novel...'


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 4, 2019)

Well, that's three hours of my life I won't get back.
I didn't think anything could make me like Tom Cruise's WotW, but this has done it. And it makes the 1950s George Pal look even better than it did.
I can't really think of a good note in the show. The special effects weren't special. The pacing was all over the place. The Flash-forwards ruined any tension there might have been. The plotting felt muddled. We didn't even get HMS Thunder Child...
I know it said "Based on..." they should have added a "very loosely" at the beginning.
My major regret is that this may have stopped us getting a closer adaptation for ten years or more. I think there is a great film/TV show to be made of the HG Wells story, I just don't think this is it.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's my review of it for Fantasy Faction.






						The War of the Worlds – 2019 BBC Adaptation Review «  Fantasy-Faction
					






					fantasy-faction.com


----------



## mosaix (Dec 17, 2019)

Mixed feelings, really.

If I'd never read the book I'd have quite like it. Unfortunately I kept comparing it to the original and, for me, it came up short.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 17, 2019)

This is a thought-provoking review. Interesting! I liked the points about George and his possible careers/outlook.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 17, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> I know it said "Based on..." they should have added


"and it's been done badly." As you say, it undermines its own dramatic potential because of the poor way the storytelling is structured, if structured is the right word to us (a perhaps more accurate descption might be: some sections thrown on the metaphorical cutting room floor and picked up at random).

To be fair, I haven't watched the second and third episodes. I _started_ to watch the second but switched it off almost immediately (knowing that it was more of the same AND that I was also recording it), and have not felt like resuming my watching since then... which, I suppose, encapsulates just how little enthusiasm it generated in me.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 17, 2019)

That is a very generous 6/10.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 18, 2019)

I am beginning to wonder if the fact that I watch so little drama on tv has coloured my perception. Almost everybody thinks it was poor!


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't think you are alone.
I work with a HUGE HG Wells fan [they have 6? different War machine models they've made over the years and have taken me on at least two WotW walks across Horsell common and to the Pubs named around Woking] and they LIKED the show because they "knew" it was going to disappoint them. They looked past the fact it wasn't the WotW they wanted and enjoyed the story that was told.
I must admit I couldn't.
I was looking forward to seeing a _BBC Drama_ of the book and I didn't get that. Add to that, that it started a week after _His Dark Materials_ [which I am enjoying] just made it worse in comparison.
If it had been shown over three consecutive nights as an Xmas treat, it might have fared better...


----------



## svalbard (Dec 18, 2019)

Stephen Palmer said:


> I am beginning to wonder if the fact that I watch so little drama on tv has coloured my perception. Almost everybody thinks it was poor!



I wouldn't look at it like that. It is very much a subjective thing. If you enjoyed it then to hell with the rest of us begrudgers


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 18, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> I work with a HUGE HG Wells fan [they have 6? different War machine models they've made



Pictures please! There are some great tripods out there.

I think that, while the novel is full of ideas, an adaptation has to provide both ideas and spectacle. The ideas are comparatively easy, as they come from actors talking. That's why I think skimping on the Thunder Child episode is a mistake: it's one of the key "beats" of the story and will be expected as a thrilling highlight of a TV adaptation. It's the equivalent of King Kong punching a Tyrannosaurus: it doesn't go the heart of the concept, but it is a massive crowd-pleaser and perhaps the visual high point, and people expect it.

I agree with CupofJoe that if it had just been "a science fiction story" it would have been much easier to like. I would happily tune in for "Mrs Poldark vs the Space Aliens", but I would expect more from an adaptation of _The War of the Worlds_.

I did hear a writer saying that it was made in a hurry to undercut a rival ITV production, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Bagpuss (Dec 18, 2019)

Toby Frost said:


> I did hear a writer saying that it was made in a hurry to undercut a rival ITV production, but I don't know if that's true.



I don't think that that can be right. Filming on the miniseries was done back in 2018 and post-production was finished by May 2019. So, it's been finished for quite some time. I think the BBC wanted to air it at Christmas, but then somehow it aired in Canada and New Zealand back in October, so they let it go early.

There is, however, an 8-part adaptation of War of the Worlds made by Fox and Canal+ which is set to air in America (and probably the UK) next February. Their version is in a modern-day setting, however, and it sounds like it's an even more "loosely based on" adaptation than the BBC version.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 18, 2019)

Toby Frost said:


> Pictures please! There are some great tripods out there.


I'll try the next time I'm over there. But it is their Bernard the Ice Warrior that is the truly great model...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 18, 2019)

svalbard said:


> I wouldn't look at it like that. It is very much a subjective thing. If you enjoyed it then to hell with the rest of us begrudgers


I genuinely did.
It takes a lot for me to regularly sit down in front of tv drama!


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 18, 2019)

I've just binge watched it all.  It was sort of OK (curate's egg?), but not destined to go down as a classic.  For me there was too much "Well that's not in the book"  or "Why have they left that out?"
Just once, I'd like to see a TV adaptation (of anything) that remains faithful to the book, and doesn't try to shoehorn in today's morals/pc correctness.

My biggest disappointment was not seeing David Essex digging tunnels


----------



## Elckerlyc (Dec 20, 2019)

Bagpuss said:


> There is, however, an 8-part adaptation of War of the Worlds made by Fox and Canal+ which is set to air in America (and probably the UK) next February. Their version is in a modern-day setting, however, and it sounds like it's an even more "loosely based on" adaptation than the BBC version.


It has been broadcast in the Netherlands the last few weeks. I'm sorry to report it's even worse than the BBC version.
It is so much 'loosely based' that's you might as well consider it just a story about an..... no, not exactly an invasion, but more a mindless attempt at extermination of the human race. No War, no Worlds, no Alien, just people running around in circles. It made no sense (to me, at least) from begin to end. The acting at times was dead, the pace could be outrun by a snail and the story basically boring and leading to nowhere.
It made me start to actually appreciate the BBC version.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 20, 2019)

The idea of an 8-part adaptation is something of a red flag as far as I'm concerned, especially the brevity of the novel. I think my first law of adaptation would be "Everything becomes soap opera if sufficiently extended".


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 20, 2019)

aka Hobbit Syndrome.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 20, 2019)

This thread and the TV series have inspired me to read the book again.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 20, 2019)

mosaix said:


> This thread and the TV series have inspired me to read the book again.


This may have been my problem with the series. I reread the book just before it was aired and it was all just too fresh in my memory so it came as a shock when I was so disappointed with the first episode. Maybe I'll give it another look in a few months and see how I feel then.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 26, 2020)

Was anyone of you aware of this?
By chance I came across a video registration of War of the Worlds Theatrical Version 2012.
I just watched the first 10 mins and imho it outclasses the BBC version tenfold. Just by (of course) Jeff Wayne's musical score and the use of a 100-feet wide screen for supporting video. Liam Neeson is doing the narration and sounds much like Richard Burton.

I had no idea this musical had been running in 2012/2014. And will so again, with a modernized version, in 2022 (covid-19 permitting.)


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 26, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> Was anyone of you aware of this?
> By chance I came across a video registration of War of the Worlds Theatrical Version 2012.
> I just watched the first 10 mins and imho it outclasses the BBC version tenfold. Just by (of course) Jeff Wayne's musical score and the use of a 100-feet wide screen for supporting video. Liam Neeson is doing the narration and sounds much like Richard Burton.
> 
> I had no idea this musical had been running in 2012/2014. And will so again, with a modernized version, in 2022 (covid-19 permitting.)



I saw the stage version around 2010-ish(?), when it used a giant hologram of Richard Burton. I'm not sure why they changed it to a recording of Liam Neeson, since Burton's narration was one of the high points of the original. But yes, it was very good.


----------



## Dave (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, my brother-in-law saw that live musical stage show last year (2019), twice, I think! Very popular.

Is any new version of _War of the Worlds_ always going to suffer from a comparison to Jeff Wayne? Surely, there is room to attempt something a little different. I thought this was a good idea; to do it as a period drama. I just didn't think they needed to add all the melodramatic padding. If it wasn't long enough without padding then just make the TV series shorter. Also, there* was* plot that they missed out that they could have used and didn't.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 6, 2020)

I think the Jeff Wayne thing is generational: it doesn't do much for me, personally. For me, the ideal version hasn't been made. I can say that it would flesh out the novel while keeping its themes, would be set in the Victorian era, would be pretty brutal, and wouldn't involve synth-prog songs.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 6, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> I think the Jeff Wayne thing is generational: it doesn't do much for me, personally. For me, the ideal version hasn't been made. I can say that it would flesh out the novel while keeping its themes, would be set in the Victorian era, would be pretty brutal, and wouldn't involve synth-prog songs.



I loved Jeff Waynes * War of Worlds* game and I wish he had done a war of the the world feature film or tv series.


----------

